# slush plow for your ariens...ect



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

What do you folks think of this...


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't think much of it. The guy had some trouble keeping the hardware in his hands and made the install look cumbersome and not too user friendly. Whatever happened to removing the spark plug wire before sticking your hands into the auger area? He said " The snowblower transmission is designed to push." I can't quite agree with that.. The snowblower transmission is designed to *propel* the snowblower. There is a difference. He also mentioned the blade being at a 45° angle. He needs to restate that to about 15-20°. A sales video is supposed to convince people that they need the product. He didn't do that. It did push the slush after he got it installed but I've just used my blower to accomplish the same result.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

no thanks...i dont think the powertrain of any snowblower is made for pushing that kind of weight


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Good idea but looks like a pain in the ass .


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I think buddy shouldn't give up his day job. Oh wait, I think that is his day job. Too bad for buddy. They aren't cheap either. $279 for the little one up to $329 for the big one plus shipping.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

is this an old vid? i 've seen this or an older one like it. ok someone posted this last year


----------



## Mabe (Nov 30, 2013)

fixer5000 said:


> no thanks...i dont think the powertrain of any snowblower is made for pushing that kind of weight


The old Ariens Track Team accessories included a lawn cart. I'm sure pushing that thing full of stone or dirt is more stress than this POS show blade. 

I dont see him doing anything that you couldn't clear with a unmodified blower. 
Walk for a distance with the auger off
Fill bucket with mush
Engauge auger and spray mush into neighbors yard.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> is this an old vid? i 've seen this or an older one like it. ok someone posted this last year


I googled it William. Looks like you can order them.


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

cool idea but hit an uneven crack on a side walk and you might break or strip some gear teeth or replacing some shear pins. i wouldn't buy it.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

No thanks


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Blue Hill said:


> I googled it William. Looks like you can order them.


 i don't want, it its just that the vid. i thought i had seen it before and i have


----------

